# Dump Stations



## camptails (Jan 18, 2005)

When we stopped at our first station ever. we were faced with a hose about 6 feet long (just cut off...no end) on a spring loaded pole. How does one use that to flush out the system. We had a grey water hose with us. There was a fresh water supply faucet there, that was furthur down from the dump, but I didn't think you should not use it for anything but filling fresh water tanks, right!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Many dump stations are not set up to back flush or use a quickie flush. The spring loaded cut off hose (many have spray valves on the end) is to wash off your dump hose, fittings and any spills.

The Potable water connection that is separate from the dump station should not be used as a flush connection.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

For that same reason, I am creating a way to use the quickie flush by using the camper pump and water. But also a way to prevent any contamination of the fresh water system. Our dump stations usually don't have anything other than the spring hose with no end.

My thoughts and goals are to turn on the water pump, dump the black tank, open the double block and bleed valve system to allow water from the pump to flush the black tank. When done, close the two block valves and open the bleed valve.

I use this valving system when designing process piping systems to prevent contamination from one system to another.

This sketch is still in the conceptual phase.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

And it may just be me, but I never fill up fresh water at the potable outlet that is in the same area as the dump station. I look for another outlet in another part of the campground. Most campgrounds have more than one place to fill up water.

Randy


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Was thinking of a way to use tank water also and looking at you diagram made me wonder. I was thinkin. we already have a hose connection for the Tornado, could we put one close to it with a valve and connect that to water supply in trailer. The you would use a hose with male ends on both sides to connect the two together outside. Did you follow that? It would never be permanantly hooked up and no cross contamination.

John


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

John,

I follow, you would temporarily use a piece of hose as the water bridge. Also called a swing connection. Which was replaced by the automatic double block and bleed system. I have also used similar to that for glycol fill and domestic systems, I would install a check valve in the fresh line though. The goal is double protection. Don't want any cross contamination.

There are several ways to do it, I am thinking I will go with what I know works in the brewery industry, where cross contamination means millions of dollars of loss.

I am still pondering this, hopefully will have something done before my trip in 3 weeks.

Kevin


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

With the 112 gallons of water on the Raptor they also installed a standard hose outlet, so it would allow me to run a hose from it to the flush bib. I haven't had to do it, and I'm not sure the water pressure would be enough to do a good job.

In the case of not being able to flush it with the spray that's when having your black water tank full of water helps to get everything out.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I finnaly figured out why Y guy s avatar is dancing all the time. He loves the fact that everything in the Raptor is bigger!!









I do Love his set up.









JOHN


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

I was thinking (You go on thinkin' Luke, that's what you're good at). . .

What about a pump in the grey water tank that would pump grey water into a quickie flush in the black tank? Dual purpose: 1) flush out the black tank and 2) transfer grey water to the black tank when you're full.

Hmm. . . Perhaps more trouble than its worth?

Kevin P.


----------



## camptails (Jan 18, 2005)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> And it may just be me, but I never fill up fresh water at the potable outlet that is in the same area as the dump station. I look for another outlet in another part of the campground. Most campgrounds have more than one place to fill up water.
> 
> Randy
> [snapback]38952[/snapback]​


You got that right I already decided to go without water rather than use water from the dump site, fresh or not


----------



## camptails (Jan 18, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> Many dump stations are not set up to back flush or use a quickie flush. The spring loaded cut off hose (many have spray valves on the end) is to wash off your dump hose, fittings and any spills.
> 
> The Potable water connection that is separate from the dump station should not be used as a flush connection.
> [snapback]38930[/snapback]​


So what do you do then just empty out and call it good??....kind of makes all of the backflush equipment kind of a waste of time. No wonder to me then that you can have trouble with the sensors if a lot of stations are like this. Thanks for the info Andy I'm just a rookie at this.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

> So what do you do then just empty out and call it good??....kind of makes all of the backflush equipment kind of a waste of time. No wonder to me then that you can have trouble with the sensors if a lot of stations are like this. Thanks for the info Andy I'm just a rookie at this.


It does make it a waste at that stop. However one thing I would suggest is to find a few dump stations near your home where you can do a good flush out at. The other problem you run into is on a busy Sunday taking a long time to flush your tanks at the dump station can make you a very unpopular person. When its busy like that I dump as best I can, then I had a gas station in town that allowed me free dumps if I gassed up or filled the propane tanks. They also had water and I could let it run to really clean out the tanks.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

I ran into the poor flush line at dump stations several times across the country. So my solution was to use a water thief and attach that to the flush line. It works but I would not recomend is there is a line. Takes a few minutes to hook up and tighten. I was going to make my own, but for the price I bought one.

Jared


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I would say as many as 50% of the dump stations do not have a flush hose spigot. Jared's use of a water thief is a good solution, connected to the spring mounted hose.

I am luck I live 4 blocks from the county fair grounds and there is a very well set up FREE dump station that I will pull my trailer to mid week to take my time and clean it out as much as needed.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I cut the end off the exterior shower and put a male hose end on it. I put the pump on attach the hose to the Quickie flush and turn the water on. The Quickie flush has its own backflow preventer on it. I also keep a spray end should we ever need to use the shower for its original purpose.

John


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

johnp2000 said:


> I cut the end off the exterior shower and put a male hose end on it. I put the pump on attach the hose to the Quickie flush and turn the water on. The Quickie flush has its own backflow preventer on it. I also keep a spray end should we ever need to use the shower for its original purpose.
> 
> John
> [snapback]39049[/snapback]​


That is a great idea.... DO you get enough pressure from the pump for a good flush? Did you just put a female end on the onld shower head for easy reconnect?

I love this place.

Jared


----------



## camptails (Jan 18, 2005)

The water thief suggestion is a good one. Seems like it is a must have for a few dollars. Campworld also has a short length of hose with an adapter kit that hooks to the bathroom sink for running water down the toilet. This also seems like a good item to have along. It also was very inexpensive. As always thanks to all of you for your great suggestions.

Ray


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi Jared

There is enough pressure do do the job barely. But in a bind it works the best thing is you can flush it with hot water. I didn't put a female on the shower I just bought a garden sprayer with multiple spray patterns. A good mod might be to put a higher flow pump in.

John


----------



## HaulinBass02 (Jan 6, 2005)

Hey, theoretically, the Quickie Flush has a back flow preventor so it is supposed to be safe to use at any water spigot without fear of contaminating the water supply. I would never fill up at a water spigot close to a dump station either but I don't think that I would worry about the end of the spigot being contaminated either.
Use it if you got it right?


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I simply use the quick release fittings that just clamp onto the the end of the hose. It works like a compression fitting. Then I have a 10' hose with the other quick release fitting on it ... and now everything works. After I am done I remove the quick release by simply releasing the compression fitting. I bought the fittings at a local hardware store for 3 bucks.









Thor


----------

